

US Freezes Putin's Netflix Account - alook
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/03/us-freezes-putins-netflix-account.html

======
bitonomics
I can't believe this is a real thing. It's not like there isn't anyone else in
Russia with a Netflix account.

~~~
stronglikedan
"The Borowitz Report: The News Reshuffled" certainly sounds like parody to me.

------
bitonomics
Duh.

That makes me feel better.

